# Lyft Long Drive 45min warning



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Has Lyft eliminated the 45min+ long drive notifications?


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Nope. Got this just this morning.


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

Uber toke it off from Boston airport queue
They all suk monkey balls


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

LEAFdriver said:


> View attachment 174676
> Nope. Got this just this morning.


Good to see. Haven't noticed it in SF market in over a week.


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

Many of these Lyft 45+ trips are in fact shorter ( 15 min ) trips as I found out in the hard way.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

rembrandt said:


> Many of these Lyft 45+ trips are in fact shorter ( 15 min ) trips as I found out in the hard way.


Absolutely agreed. I have never had a 45+ Minute Long Trip notification actually go longer than 25 minutes.


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

Merc7186 said:


> Absolutely agreed. I have never had a 45+ Minute Long Trip notification actually go longer than 25 minutes.


In contrast to Lyft , Uber 45+ trips are often even longer.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

I got one yesterday that was an out and back. Approximately 20 minutes each way. The few I have had ranged from :36 to 1:45


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Dropking said:


> Has Lyft eliminated the 45min+ long drive notifications?


I got one yesterday


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Got my first via Lyft this afternoon. Ride was actually 67 minutes long. I don't consider these notifications 'warnings'. They are welcome news!

Other warnings:
I get out of control when I've had too many. Mind if I tip in cash? This bikini top is killing me!


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

I still get pings w/ 45+ ping notices
There just aren't that many to verify.


----------



## Lets_Eat (Oct 11, 2016)

I got it twice yesterday, first day driving Lyft/Uber x platform.

It’s more fun with prime time fare multiplier.


----------



## Watup (Jan 24, 2017)

It all depends what lyft think is 45+ Minute ride, lyft don't take trafic into calculation .


----------



## Cherrypicker007 (Jul 26, 2017)

Does anyone no if the prime time notification comes on as well or is replaced with the 45 minute warning - I haven’t gotten a ping that has both


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

Watup said:


> It all depends what lyft think is 45+ Minute ride, lyft don't take trafic into calculation .


It has for me on all the 45+ I have received.


----------



## Watup (Jan 24, 2017)

Sunday i had three airport request and ETA was from downtown to airport was more thn 60 minutes due to traffic but i got no notification, offcurs i cancelled all .


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

I am not getting 45min notifications in sf market anymore.

Watup, what is your market?


----------



## realbaseball (May 16, 2015)

Dropking said:


> I am not getting 45min notifications in sf market anymore.
> 
> Watup, what is your market?


I'm in northwest LA suburbs and to me this is the best thing Lyft has done since I started (2 plus years). Depending on the day of the week and time of day, i.e. traffic, long rides are okay. From about 11:30AM until 2:30PM when traffic is okay a 45+ minute ride can net $50-60 (even into LA) and you can DF back. I've received about 8, taken 4 and ignored the rest because of the time of day



realbaseball said:


> I'm in northwest LA suburbs and to me this is the best thing Lyft has done since I started (2 plus years). Depending on the day of the week and time of day, i.e. traffic, long rides are okay. From about 11:30AM until 2:30PM when traffic is okay a 45+ minute ride can net $50-60 (even into LA) and you can DF back. I've received about 8, taken 4 and ignored the rest because of the time of day


PS: It also allows you to accept some rides you may not otherwise accept because you know it won't be a long ride


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

ROTA said:


> Uber toke it off from Boston airport queue
> They all suk monkey balls


Im Denver Uber does a 45+ in the city but at the airport they only notify if it's over 60+ minutes. Maybe Boston did the same 
Hoping lyft launches it here to its a nice feature


----------



## IndyTim (Nov 20, 2017)

Last week had a 50 minute ride but it didn't notify me of a 45+ minute ride when it pinged.


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

I have the low acceptance message that basically shows up like a ! as calls come in. Does this block the +45 min Long ride notification? I notice they would be in the same spot.


----------



## Jesses (Oct 30, 2017)

Dropking said:


> I am not getting 45min notifications in sf market anymore.
> 
> Watup, what is your market?


Are you on android? Lyft said that it's not rolled out for the android app yet.


----------



## jb91360 (Jul 25, 2016)

realbaseball said:


> I'm in northwest LA suburbs and to me this is the best thing Lyft has done since I started (2 plus years). Depending on the day of the week and time of day, i.e. traffic, long rides are okay. From about 11:30AM until 2:30PM when traffic is okay a 45+ minute ride can net $50-60 (even into LA) and you can DF back. I've received about 8, taken 4 and ignored the rest because of the time of day
> 
> PS: It also allows you to accept some rides you may not otherwise accept because you know it won't be a long ride


 It seems to have gone. I saw one about a week ago, so if it has, it's recent.

Ride request today from T.O. to LAX, usually 60+ minutes, and no notification. Asked the clowns at Lyft support this afternoon and they helpfully suggested how to reinstall the app. (sigh&#8230


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

hey I resemble that remark!


----------



## William Fenton (Jan 1, 2018)

I got a 2 hour ride on Saturday without any long ride notification


----------



## Leelyft (Nov 21, 2017)

William Fenton said:


> I got a 2 hour ride on Saturday without any long ride notification


If you drive San Diego where does a 2 hour ride take you? Los Angeles?


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Got one this evening with a notification. Ride took 50 min.


----------



## LUberUpLyft (Sep 5, 2017)

Cherrypicker007 said:


> Does anyone no if the prime time notification comes on as well or is replaced with the 45 minute warning - I haven't gotten a ping that has both


If there's primetime or power zone you will never see 45+. Therefore its completely ****ing useless. Who wants to drive 45+ for pennies?


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

LUberUpLyft said:


> If there's primetime or power zone you will never see 45+. Therefore its completely &%[email protected]!*ing useless. Who wants to drive 45+ for pennies?


Has both if both apply. Btw, for the noobs, regardless of where you are located on the map if a request doesn't indicate a PT %... don't expect to get paid PT earnings.


----------



## LUberUpLyft (Sep 5, 2017)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> Has both if both apply. Btw, for the noobs, regardless of where you are located on the map if a request doesn't indicate a PT %... don't expect to get paid PT earnings.


Show me a screenshot where it shows both 45+ and primetime


----------



## KungFuPanda (Jun 27, 2017)

Pretty sure you won't see long trip notifications on requests with prime time.


----------



## LUberUpLyft (Sep 5, 2017)

KungFuPanda said:


> Pretty sure you won't see long trip notifications on requests with prime time.


100% certain in NJ you will not see primetime and 45+


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Do you see 45+ when on DF?


----------



## LUberUpLyft (Sep 5, 2017)

Transportador said:


> Do you see 45+ when on DF?


 Yes


----------



## William Fenton (Jan 1, 2018)

Leelyft said:


> If you drive San Diego where does a 2 hour ride take you? Los Angeles?


El Centro


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

LUberUpLyft said:


> Show me a screenshot where it shows both 45+ and primetime


Rarely SS requests, but I do try to snap unicorns like these. Thought i had one from last month but no dice. Will def SS the next one I see and post here.


----------



## LUberUpLyft (Sep 5, 2017)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> Rarely SS requests, but I do try to snap unicorns like these. Thought i had one from last month but no dice. Will def SS the next one I see and post here.


Maybe in different markets they show but I can guarantee with 100% certainty that in New Jersey they will NOT show long trip if there is a primetime or power zone


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

LUberUpLyft said:


> Maybe in different markets they show but I can guarantee with 100% certainty that in New Jersey they will NOT show long trip if there is a primetime or power zone


I think that's precisely why those crappy 10-20% PZs exist


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

Transportador said:


> Do you see 45+ when on DF?


Yes I got one on Saturday night. Got another request on the same DF a few mins later. Also frequently had DF expire after 12 mins.


----------

